# Air Bag Three Wheel ?



## heavenlykid

Ok i have never messed with bags. Always been a juice guy. Recently seen a few bag installs and hey there no oil to deal with. The question i have is can i stand a sick three with air bags and a chain bridge or is it even possible? Dont laugh I repeat i have never messed with bags before.


----------



## lilbluetruck98

you can hit 3 with bags, havnt seen one that could do a standin 3wheel without having air lock ups tho there is a thread on them in here ill get ya alink


----------



## lilbluetruck98

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431978

air lock-ups thread


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by lilbluetruck98_@Aug 2 2009, 05:38 PM~14653760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can hit 3 with bags, havnt seen one that could do a standin 3wheel without having air lock ups tho there is a thread on them in here ill get ya alink
> *


you can with trucks when you locate the bags closer to the cab. Imo air Lock Ups are best for cars ,but there are some issues with that system


----------



## lilbluetruck98

agreed i have seen a few cars with bags do rollin 3's with proper wieght distribution


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lilbluetruck98_@Aug 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14654772
> *agreed i have seen a few cars with bags do rollin 3's with proper wieght distribution
> *


got any pics? or what make and model,what kinda bags?


----------



## NvSmonte

i seen a regal with universal air bags the 15 inch triple stack bags on the rear and the brackets are closer together not much but it is noticible. doesn' run any shocks and can flip a three pretty easily. will get pics next time i see him rolling around


----------



## lilbluetruck98

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14654830
> *got any pics? or what make and model,what kinda bags?
> *


i wish i did i would have posted them


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by lilbluetruck98_@Aug 2 2009, 08:00 PM~14654772
> *agreed i have seen a few cars with bags do rollin 3's with proper wieght distribution
> *




I could do it with my impala....only did it once though, just to see if I could. Someone took pics of it, and never gave them to me


----------



## double down




----------



## My63impala

i got a 87 silverado stock right now and plan to do a setup like double down does to stick a 3 wheel do you have any advise or tips. never done this much fab are there ride back halfed?


----------



## lilbluetruck98

my s10 isnt back halfed and double downs dosent appear to be either most of my time was spent boxing the frame and making the lower 4 link mounts on the frame i ran a few pieces of 2x2 1/4 wall frame rail to frame rail for extra support and to keep the frame from twisting


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by double down_@Aug 4 2009, 09:13 AM~14670007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn nice :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

x2


----------



## regalman85

There's a homie in our club with a 64 he did a rolling three pretty good hight on it too.and he had it up for while to I was suprised


----------



## Cadillac_Ridin’

heavenlykid said:


> Ok i have never messed with bags. Always been a juice guy. Recently seen a few bag installs and hey there no oil to deal with. The question i have is can i stand a sick three with air bags and a chain bridge or is it even possible? Dont laugh I repeat i have never messed with bags before.


Cutlass doing 3 wheel motion on air bags


----------



## 84lowcutty

Should have stayed with juice. What am I doing in the air section let me get back to my side..lol


----------

